# favorite lines of movie dialogue...



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2012)

one of my favs... "Game over, man..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsx2vdn7gpY]Game Over Man, GAME OVER! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bigc7GXHU50]The Outlaw Josey Wales Clint Eastwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQt5WPQTwN0]Classic Movie Lines #65 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgPePk3kGZk]Terminator-I&#39;ll be back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 8, 2012)

*Jack Burton: When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?"

 "Yessir, the check is in the mail." *


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X116kOvQy8Y]The Cable Guy - Jerk Off! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czb4jn5y94g]Pulp Fiction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihH_-O7ev2o]Dead ****** Storage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN6feERzbo8]John McClane in National Lampoon&#39;s Loaded Weapon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_svnsF5OLbI]Best Scene from True Romance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivz4NA4zHzQ]Snatch: Desert Eagle .50 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fuDDqU6n4o]cool hand luke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eowuu9rVjZw]Death Wish 2 (1982) - [Well, you&#39;re gonna meet him ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2012)

"Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me... aren't you...?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3lKbMBab18]The Graduate (1967) - "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me. Aren't you?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 9, 2012)

from the movie "Something To Talk About"...

regarding a potential boyfriend, Kyra Sedgewick's character advises Julia Roberts' character...

"Ask him what he likes to eat... and if he says 'pussy', invite him right over"... 


couldn't find that particular clip from the movie on youtube, unfortunately...

but here's another good 'un...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYBpmq9R5mo]Something To Talk About: A "Gift" For Eddie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry (1)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh3xpSJwmk4]Doc Holiday "I&#39;m Your Huckleberry" - YouTube[/ame]


I'm your huckleberry (2)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfbAFgD2mLo]I&#39;m your huckleberry Tombstone scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4e3-YK3rVA]The Outlaw Josey Wales - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 9, 2012)

tomorrow we will see if we are remembered.......baby doll....excellent movie


----------



## jan (Dec 10, 2012)

"You used up all the glue on purpose!!!!!"    From A Christmas Story


----------



## eots (Dec 10, 2012)

*EAT THE FOOD !*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=c2glOppqBRg&feature=endscreen]Napoleon Dynamite - Eat the Food! [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

In the movie Red,
John Malkovich's line


"Old man, my ass."


----------



## hortysir (Jul 19, 2013)

"Why do I gotta be Mr. Pink?"


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 19, 2013)

"After all, tomorrow is another day"

Frankly My Dear, I Don't Give a Damn Scene from Gone with the Wind Movie (1939) | MOVIECLIPS


----------



## Ropey (Jul 19, 2013)

I"ve always appreciated the pithiness of this little bit.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM1VXhZT37E]The Court Jester: Get It? Got It. Good! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pZYU8OGO6Q]One Floor Over the Cuckoo's Nest --Juicy Fruit Scene-- - YouTube[/ame]


ahhhh Juicy Fruit


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2013)

It's alive.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VkrUG3OrPc]It's Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upvZdVK913I]the new sheriff scene from blazing saddles - YouTube[/ame]

The next man makes a move the ****** gets it.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 19, 2013)

*From my all time favorite movie, Body Heat:* William Hurt, Kathleen Turner

* Ned: Maybe you shouldn't dress like that.

Matty: This is a blouse and a skirt. I don't know what you're talking about.*

*Ned: You shouldn't wear that body. *




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx9CjT8DS9A]Greatest. Scene. Ever. - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppYz4Ag_jdE]Body Heat (1981) - Love scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 19, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> *
> Ned: Maybe you shouldn't dress like that.
> 
> Matty: This is a blouse and a skirt. I don't know what you're talking about.*
> ...





OK, that's a damned good line.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 19, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> *From my all time favorite movie, Body Heat:* William Hurt, Kathleen Turner
> 
> * Ned: Maybe you shouldn't dress like that.
> 
> ...


  [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

I have not seen  this movie. Is it that good?


----------



## Connery (Jul 19, 2013)

Bond. James Bond.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTynXfInK7A]Bond. James Bond. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcJXT5lc1Bg]The Repo Code - Repo Man (4/10) Movie CLIP (1984) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 19, 2013)

......anyway, we delivered the bomb

Jaws, Quint talking about the sinking of the Indianapolis.

That scene still gives me the chills


----------



## Connery (Jul 19, 2013)

Run, Forrest, Run!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2013)

from the Watchmen... "None of you seem to understand,....I am not locked in here with you, you are locked in here with me!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3lsJmwNO40]Rorschach "Your Locked In Here With Me" HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2013)

Well do you?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A732Cuuo2tI]Do You Feel Lucky, Punk? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EZCG2Ex8Q0]Nothing is Written - Lawrence of Arabia (4/8) Movie CLIP (1962) HD - YouTube[/ame]

"Nothing is written"


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2013)

and this one from The Good, the Bad and the Ugly



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTcBgs2huRo]When you have to shoot...Shoot! Don't talk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 19, 2013)

You Talking To Me?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQkpes3dgzg]You Talking To Me? - Taxi Driver 1976 in HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSxAmAAinWA]The Lion in Winter - Eternal Peace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dblack (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Connery (Jul 20, 2013)

Say What Again!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPHuE5pDlEs&feature=fvwp]Say What Again!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dblack (Jul 20, 2013)

This movie is full of great dialog, but this scene in particular (largely improvised from what I understand) is brilliant...


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAz9z4T54tE]Dr. Strangelove: "Gentlemen You can't fight in here.This is the War Room!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

The first rule in Fight Club, is we don't talk about fight club.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJMC_S-DB2I]Fight Club: The 8 Rules. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

What do you think I'm gonna do, worry about me.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyjaZFv4lgI]Payback (2/8) Movie CLIP - Wrong Answer (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not threatening you, I'm threatening Carter.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkTP21NTcgM]Payback (5/8) Movie CLIP - Kill Carter (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

I see, we're playin' prison rules?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g16IV1ZyRC4]Cable Guy -basketball scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

Where you going with those clubs punk?
Mr. Gilmore, I'm your caddy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJjf7Y_iMTY]Happy Gilmore - Where you going with those clubs punk? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

Rules?  What rules?  In a knife fight?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPqhm36sjVE]BUTCH CASSIDY & SUNDANCE KID: Knife Fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh yes, the black, white man.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYnb22LkjA]Little Big Man Funny - "Oh Yes, The Black White Man" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

Why don't you get a haircut?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLAYw0vM-bw]Easy Rider (8/8) Movie CLIP - The End of the Road (1969) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

_After being fired by Bob..._

Bob, I nailed your wife.  3 times.  She said you never went 3 times, Bob.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnJvMvUU5Qc]Three Time Bob (The Ref) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 20, 2013)

My second favorite movie of all times (1st is Butch cassidy and the sundance Kid)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4e8iAofnrw]Don't piss down my back and tell me its raining - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 20, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> What do you think I'm gonna do, worry about me.
> 
> Payback (2/8) Movie CLIP - Wrong Answer (1999) HD - YouTube






Billo_Really said:


> I'm not threatening you, I'm threatening Carter.
> 
> Payback (5/8) Movie CLIP - Kill Carter (1999) HD - YouTube




hubba hubba hubba...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku9rtTERy1A]Payback (7/8) Movie CLIP - Hubba-Hubba-Hubba (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


I fuckin' love this movie...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think I'm gonna do, worry about me.
> ...


My favorite scene is when he's forced into the back seat of that guys limo at gunpoint, then the idiot starts telling Porter he's just gonna "walk him into the outfit" and at that point, Porter just reaches over and rips the gun out of his hand!

That was one of the funniest things I've ever scene!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

I probably should've watched your video before I typed my response?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> My second favorite movie of all times (1st is Butch cassidy and the sundance Kid)
> 
> Don't piss down my back and tell me its raining - YouTube


One of the most famous lines in movie history was...

_*"Who are those guys?"​*_


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 20, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > My second favorite movie of all times (1st is Butch cassidy and the sundance Kid)
> ...



I always point out to people when I introduce them to this awesome movie the Sundance line "Can I move?"


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2013)

_I once saw and elephant in my pajamas.
 What he was doing in my pajamas, I'll never know._


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> I always point out to people when I introduce them to this awesome movie the Sundance line "Can I move?"


I like the line...

Butch: _*Would you make a jump like that if you didn't have to?*_
Sundance: _*I have to and I'm not gonna!*_


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 20, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I probably should've watched your video before I typed my response?



lol...


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 20, 2013)

my favorite line of dialogue from one of my all-time favorite movies...

"Did you understand a single word of what he just said...?"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ-nirYb00s]Snatch - Mickey Funny Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Jul 20, 2013)

I love all of Mae West's quotes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJS670okmZc]The best of Mae West - YouTube[/ame]

My Favorite one was;
&#8220;Is that a gun in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?&#8221;


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> my favorite line of dialogue from one of my all-time favorite movies...
> 
> "Did you understand a single word of what he just said...?"
> 
> Snatch - Mickey Funny Scene - YouTube


My favorite line in that movie was...

_*"In the words of the Virgin Mary, 'come again'?"​*_


----------



## Connery (Jul 20, 2013)

Nobody puts Baby in a corner 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28A9Jgo92GQ]Nobody puts Baby in a corner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

_*You're not very smart are you?  I like that in a man.*_

Body  Heat


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

_*No one will ever love me, but you could get used to me, Jimmy.*_
The Loss of a Teardrop Diamond
Tennessee Williams


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

*Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of those rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters. *

A River Runs Through It


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srrw_UnlRII]You mean like Democrats? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

_*It's Frederick Fucking Chopin.*_

Tombstone


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

*Doc Holiday:  My hypocrisy knows no bounds.*

Tombstone


----------



## Zona (Jul 20, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> one of my favs... "Game over, man..."
> 
> Game Over Man, GAME OVER! - YouTube



Ah man, we in for some serious shit now man. 

Loved that damn movie.  (and damn Vasquez was hot!)


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

_*"Karate man bruise on the inside!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl_ydH4B-18]It Ain't Cool Being No Jive Turkey So Close To Thanksgiving - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

_*"I could a been a contender!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBiewQrpBBA]I Coulda Been a Contender - On the Waterfront (6/8) Movie CLIP (1954) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

*"Take your stinkin paws off me you damn dirty ape!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJT2vJMsYc4]Take Your Stinkin' Paws Off Me You Damn Dirty Ape! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

_*"No bastard ever won a war by dying for his country, he won it,  
by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRPZvwTRh9g]Patton - How to Win A War - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 20, 2013)

_*"We're gonna need a bigger boat!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gciFoEbOA8]jaws clip: "You're going to need a bigger boat" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Jul 20, 2013)

"Shakin the tree, Boss....shakin the tree"


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

Briar Gates: *This land's mine!...I can go out and take a piss on it in the middle on the night if I want to! *

Next of Kin


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

Chon Wang: *Who loves you, baby? *

Shanghai Knights


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Was your vagina drunk?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7VXM0AgI0I]Knocked Up Teaser Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 21, 2013)

"He hid this uncomfortable hunk of metal up his ass for five years.  And now, little man, I give it to you."


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"I am the master of the CLIT!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB51NCcvuMs]Jay And Silent Bob - I am The Clit Commander! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> "He hid this uncomfortable hunk of metal up his ass for five years.  And now, little man, I give it to you."


"Zed, spider just caught a couple of fly's."

"Now, white people who know the difference, this is the house they come to."

"Check out the big brain on Brad!"

"You sending the Wolf?  Shit, negro, that's all you had to say!"


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Are you ready for your cockmeat sandwich?"

"Ain't nothin' gay about gettin' your dick sucked!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XNdlhCn_U8]Cockmeat Sandwich Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

How bout some top 10 stuff?


*"Frankly  my dear, I don't give a damn!"*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLnTWxpTQt4]frankly my dear i don't give a damn - YouTube[/ame]



_*"Here's Johnny!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDpipB4yehk]Here's Johnny! - The Shining (5/5) Movie CLIP (1980) HD - YouTube[/ame]


*"Here's looking at you kid!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv8MGYnP820]Here's looking at you, kid - YouTube[/ame]


_*"Squeal like a pig!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gLN3QoN-q8]Squeal Like a Pig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/J4cT7r82s_w]21 jump street finger my mouth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/itPwqxPr7Kc]You Punched Me Because I'm Gay - 21 Jump Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Tg0qaOakklg]BEST Line From Pineapple Express : "Fuck You In The Street" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/r81UnTGfSfc]Blue Valentine - Child Molester Joke - YouTube[/ame] ( punchline is funny)

[ame=http://youtu.be/e36DNjn4kCQ]Ryan Gosling - Blue Valentine Movie Clip #1 - YouTube[/ame]  (what do I care if he's fat or not?) lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOW4QiOD-oc]Blade Runner - time to die - YouTube[/ame]

Time...to...die


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Watch how you talk to me!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyGzUMVV-UE]Meeting with the reverend - Booty Call - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Are you a pothead, Focker?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFCwtoxX60g]Meet the Parents - Puff the Magic Dragon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Are you flirting with me?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCTtY96B_iw]Natural Born Killers diner scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

_*"My father always said, if the grass is greener on the other 
side of the mountain, somebody's gotta cut the lawn!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8UgLWn9LHY]The Great White Hype Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Is that.......hair gel?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ep_35qLFbo]CLASSIC SCENE - Is That...Hair Gel. harlmp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeBlam (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cWnubJ9CEw]Forget it Jake, it's Chinatown. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jul 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppMQ2Jvekfg]Taps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"Why don't you call me when you got no class?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJaz_S4deTM]Back to School - Call Me When You Have No Class - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

*"You're a hooker?  I thought I was just doing great with you!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RnqTTNO3nI]Arthur You're a Hooker - Dudley Moore Restaurant I Just Thought I Was Doing Great With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

Israeli's and Palestinian's confronting each other in the street 
(after a terrorist act) that devolves into banging Bush's wife.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wslHVtmk3E]Israelis Vs. Palestinians - You Don't mess with the Zohan - YouTube[/ame]



Then they start arguing over who has it worse!
*Palestinian:* _"We have it worse!"_
*Israeli: *_ "Why?"_
*Palestinian:* _ "Because everyone thinks we're terrorists!"_
*Israeli:* _"No, we have it worse!"_
*Palestinian*: _"Why?"_
*Israeli:* _"Because we look like you!"_​Then they start arguing over who's going to win the upcoming game of hackysack between Israel and Lebanon.
*Israeli: *_"We're gonna win!"_
*Palestinian:* _"You're gonna give it up, just like you did Gaza strip!"_​


----------



## skye (Jul 21, 2013)

from Apollo 13


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTSVOnhLtCs]Houston we have a Problem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 21, 2013)

We don't need no stinking badges!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqomZQMZQCQ]We don't need no stinking badges! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 21, 2013)

Connery said:


> We don't need no stinking badges!
> 
> We don't need no stinking badges! - YouTube



lol...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx6TBrfCW54]We Don't Need No Stinking Badgers! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"You can't handle the truth!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FnO3igOkOk]You Can't Handle the Truth! - A Few Good Men (7/8) Movie CLIP (1992) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"Your out of order!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9pEqEy80RA]al pacino your out of order - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"Mind if we dance with yo dates?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7lR3YDzKCA]Animal House - Do You Mind If We Dance With Yo Dates? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"I'm as mad as hell and I'm not going to take it any more!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGIY5Vyj4YM]I'm mad as Hell and I'm not going to take this anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs]Blazing Saddles --Farting Cowboys- Greatest Fart Scene of All Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFwprS_L6tg]Stinking Badges - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSIKBliboIo]Open the Pod bay doors, HAL. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> one of my favs... "Game over, man..."
> 
> Game Over Man, GAME OVER! - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiMl4yX1JiA]Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


For you bill, you still around?


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

lol...

"sorry..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1xqI_4btnc]Guitar Smashes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > one of my favs... "Game over, man..."
> ...



lol... I'm here when I am... and I'm not when I'm not...


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, Mr. Carpetbagger. We got somethin' in this territory called the Missouri boat ride. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkfgOHmNZss]Outlaw Josey Wales: Missouri Boat Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Well, Mr. Carpetbagger. We got somethin' in this territory called the Missouri boat ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Outlaw Josey Wales: Missouri Boat Ride - YouTube



great scene from a movie that's got one great scene after another...


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2013)

I am not bad, I'm just drawn that way 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr2ZERIFL4U]Roger Rabbit Drawn This Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

_*"Hold the chicken"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdIXrF34Bz0]Hold the Chicken - Five Easy Pieces (3/8) Movie CLIP (1970) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"Are you decent?"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ__914fAOM]Goodbye Girl - Are you decent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*Hitler hears about "Inglorious Basturds" movie for the first time*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayZx5NEd4dg]Hitler hears about the Inglorious Bastards Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 22, 2013)

You have a  lot of favorites.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"That's right, I killed your master!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwGXIjxbnI]Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (8/12) Movie CLIP - Losing the Other Eye (2004) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> You have a  lot of favorites.


Yes I do.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKURr_YoNXI]Orgazmo Trex scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

Caddyshack.....The entire movie.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7rWiY5obI]Spinal Tap - These Go To 11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> *Hitler hears about "Inglorious Basturds" movie for the first time*
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler hears about the Inglorious Bastards Movie - YouTube



lmfao... 

one of the best meme adaptations of that scene I've ever seen...


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ukFAvYP3UU]I Hate Illinois Nazis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsw9jYU_rJI]Marx Brothers - Duck Soup - Rufus T Fireflys introduction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> lmfao...
> 
> one of the best meme adaptations of that scene I've ever seen...


You should've scene the one where he goes off after getting word   Megan Fox turned down his dinner invitation!


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

Oddball said:


> I Hate Illinois Nazis - YouTube



lol... 

"Fix the cigarette lighter..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1rsuroTf_Q]Blues Bros Part 1.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5cL-h3Pj1o]Kelly's Heroes Oddball Takes a Rest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > lmfao...
> ...



lol... I remember the first meme adaptation of this scene I ever saw...

sumpin' to do with Apple products...

it was so well done, and I'm such an old dope, that I thought it was an actual Apple advertisement...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"Avoid the meadow"*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voaJ-MeeEsI]Matrix Cow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

"Well then... I guess you're really up shit creek..." 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujxDA9VsQG4&list=PL9D908125D96C66DF]Filthy Mouths & Bad Attitudes - The Blues Brothers (1/9) Movie CLIP (1980) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Kelly's Heroes Oddball Takes a Rest - YouTube
> 
> Kelly's Heroes - Oddball Needs a Bridge - YouTube


Oh, c'mon, the best scene in that movie was the Good, Bad and Ugly scene!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csv1wXOr5tY]Kelly's Heroes | "Showdown with a Tiger" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Kelly's Heroes Oddball Takes a Rest - YouTube
> 
> Kelly's Heroes - Oddball Needs a Bridge - YouTube



lol... "Always with the negative waves, Moriorty... always with the negative waves..."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuStsFW4EmQ]Kelly's Heroes Oddball - Negative Waves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 22, 2013)

*"Singing in the rain"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWvWyYz9ttk]Singin' in the Rain - A Clockwork Orange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrxSM_Gxtqw]Blues Brothers - all the epic lines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yeGMaT3PvI]Catch - 22 Explained - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkADiJCYS2k]Best Comeback of All Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2013)

From "The Graduate"

 "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me.... 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My1cjR0rjlI]Greatest Film Scenes - The Graduate - Mrs Robinson you're trying to seduce me, aren't you? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlddDZkkxCc]The Sandlot - Smore scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 22, 2013)

yippie kie yay, motherfucker...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEOVNmSR7_c]Die Hard: Yippee Ki Yay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 23, 2013)

I Dont Give A Fuck! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2YrTxfbToM]I Dont Give A Fuck! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2013)

From "Goodfellas"   ... scene between Joe Pesci and Ray Liotta


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWINtUCshxY]GoodFellas I'm funny how I mean, funny like I'm a clown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 23, 2013)

Should Kill You Both!


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 23, 2013)

sweet li'l Patricia Arquette makes Tony Soprano pay the price...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_pbN8BmWk0]Corkscrew in True Romance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2013)

"The Sixth  Sense"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSNyiSetZ8Y]The Sixth Sense (1999) - "I see dead people." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jul 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTntG4Fmrbs]MOM!! We're on HIGH alert here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CMmwVRAtaI]Here's Johnny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ2zOkE8p6k]301 - Tim Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezcGY-1wlSs]there's no crying in baseball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgm-sp1-Nhs]The Outlaw Josey Wales - Dyin' Ain't Much of a Livin', Boy - YouTube[/ame]

Dying ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## April (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rS_S1bd-SjQ]"We're all mad here." Cheshire Cat quote - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CetQrxFp4XI]The Court Jester(1955)-Danny Kaye Hilarious-Before the Duel Pt. 1 - YouTube[/ame]

Now can this guy clang.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHzh0PvMWTI]Leave the gun Take the cannoli - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVQ8byG2mY8]Scarface - Say Hello To My Little Friend (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRA5FBtbHHM]dirty harry_my policy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, you keep wearing that grin. See if you can still make it when we turn the key on  you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxhuUdZzGYw]Dragnet Jack Webb "A Phony Badge" Classic Speech 1954 - YouTube[/ame]

I can't seem to find the best one liner of the show.

"Just the facts, ma'am"


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmVgEdBVWOQ]Watchmen Dr Manhattan vs Ozymandias - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOOTKA0aGI0]Dennis The Constitutional Peasant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 25, 2013)

*"Sorry I had to fork you in the neck!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihudQDxhmRQ]Love and a 45 - Sorry I had to fork you in the neck. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 25, 2013)

_*"Have you ever stood in front of a mirror and gesticulated like a madman?"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L92V-YwjHfs]Love and a 45 - Handicapped Suburban Hippies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2013)

Striker: Surely you can't be serious?
Rumack: I am serious. And don't call me Shirley.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM2K7sV-K74]Don't call me Shirley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J78J-6PbhVo]TRINITY is still my name... GREATEST Movie Poker Scene Ever! Terence Hill And Bud Spencer Rocks! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack Lemmon / Walter Matthau in " The Odd couple"

now it's garbage.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDXSXkYoM5Y]Now it's Garbage! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oSs04tXVCg4]Time to Kill - Closing Arguement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VmRe_fK7pbw]Good Will Hunting - How Do You Like Them Apples - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rrtsBzTA5-E]Cam Brady "get my son to call you dad....." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 27, 2013)

From "Crocodile" Dundee"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W09ghiWskUk]That's not a knife! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 27, 2013)

God gave men brains larger than dogs' so they wouldn't hump women's legs at
      cocktail parties.&#8232;   
      Hackers (1995)  Kate Libby (Angelina Jolie)


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2013)

*"Bullshit, I bet you can suck a golf ball through a garden hose!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urpIqEr5g30]Gomer Pile (Full Metal Jacket) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjwTGO1cBkc]The Court Jester-Danny Kaye-Out fox the fox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2013)

*"Heck no, sir, I'm PLO (Permanent Latrine Orderly)"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1MEiWMEFso]No Time for Sergeants - Oh heck no, I'm PLO. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jul 27, 2013)

McMurphy:

"I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this" 

"Which one of you nuts has got any guts?"


----------



## April (Jul 27, 2013)

"Some advice: Don't point your fucking finger at crazy people!"

[ame=http://youtu.be/iF-fLBjzaiY]Girl, Interrupted - Barking Crazy People - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2013)

_*"I was up to my knees in rice patty's, while pussy's like you 
were back here listening to your god-damn Beatle albums!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj5k6toS7i8]"Back To School" - Sam Kinison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2013)

*"We're gonna do one thing and one thing only...............killin' Nazis!"*


----------



## April (Jul 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> *"Bullshit, I bet you can suck a golf ball through a garden hose!"*
> 
> 
> Gomer Pile (Full Metal Jacket) - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/4kU0XCVey_U]This Is My Rifle. This Is My Gun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 27, 2013)

_*"That, is not poker!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et9OoC7FW2s]The Suicide Kings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 27, 2013)

Classic Bobcat....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UjT0Ct2EDY]Knobby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 27, 2013)

Both from Jaws.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67p4hS6vyD8]You're Gonna Need A Bigger Boat - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-W1SDA6g_c]Smile you son of a bi(BOOM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jul 28, 2013)

Citizen Kane - Rosebud 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZOzk7T93wE]Citizen Kane - Rosebud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 28, 2013)

_*"I'm coming, I'm coming!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSflunV92SM]American Pie - Tara Reid's I'm Coming Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 28, 2013)

*"Don't make me he bitch man slap you!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj85m2JALiw]Ice cream scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2013)

From "Trial of the Pink Panther"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlTFCkTbSzs]"Do yeau have for me the mass-age?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9muj_Aey7c]I ate his liver with some fava beans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSDd8gr8vxA]Joker - magic trick scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 1, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> *Jack Burton: When some wild-eyed, eight-foot-tall maniac grabs your neck, taps the back of your favorite head up against the barroom wall, and he looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if ya paid your dues, you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye, and you remember what ol' Jack Burton always says at a time like that: "Have ya paid your dues, Jack?"
> 
> "Yessir, the check is in the mail." *


ha!

Loved that movie!


----------



## Ropey (Aug 1, 2013)

One of my favorite skits from Cheech & Chong

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVLDJHMGcQ8]Sign Ze Papers Old Man.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBRYm5zDs_A]Freddy Krueger - Every Town Has An Elm Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5neabZ5pVQ]Johnny From Airplane! The Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2013)

..and this one, just because I fancy the way  he yells.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74BzSTQCl_c]Gary Oldman - "Leon the Professional" "everyone" scene (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2013)

*Nun's singing Van Halen's, "Running with the Devil"!*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpftY10VL8k]Ready to Rumble scene of nuns singing Van Halen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 2, 2013)

*"Oh, Billy!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAvnY5Uwd6A]The Cable Guy - Jail Phone Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2013)

Army of Darkness - 

"Good, Bad, I'm the guy with the gun."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E_d4I_VYDj8]Army of Darkness - Good, Bad, I'm the guy with the gun. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL (Aug 4, 2013)

"I don't think We are in Kansas anymore, Toto". Or, "That is the sound of inevitibility, Mr. Anderson".


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Prc1UfuokY]This is Sparta! - 300 (1/5) Movie CLIP (2006) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67ragXpWsAI]Dune ( 1984 - Father, The Sleeper Has Awakened ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 5, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> *Doc Holiday:  My hypocrisy knows no bounds.*
> 
> Tombstone



Did he even have a bad line in that movie? Sweet lord Kilmer exuded (is that a word?) awesomeness as Doc.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 5, 2013)

If everyone will forgive me, it's more than just a line in a movie. This soliloquy kills it. 

From a movie called "Big Country" man oh man oh man. This movie is to die for. 

*"Can't shoot a man facing you?  Here's my back."*

 BTW for you "young souls" the guy delivering this speech is the same guy who sings " have a holly jolly christmas" AND "frosty the snowman" AND "Rudolf the red nose reindeer"



Rufus Crashes the Party Scene from The Big Country Movie (1958) | MOVIECLIPS


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 5, 2013)

"What a dump."

Bette Davis in _Beyond the Forest

_[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3zShjyaTr8]Bette Davis - What A Dump! (Original) - YouTube[/ame]

The line is so evocative, saying so much about the character, the tone of the film, the theme, and the plot.  All in three words.  And the way she says it is perfect. Great actress.


I also like the film _Castaway_ with Tom Hanks for what it doesn't say. That film goes on at times for five, ten and even 15 minutes with no dialogue and yet is completely captivating (for me anyway).  The silence is very evocative of what is going on in the film because he is alone, completely alone, for years.  So the silence really echoes his experience.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Burl Ives


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 5, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> "What a dump."
> 
> Bette Davis in _Beyond the Forest
> 
> ...



Davis is "fill in the blank". I have no words for her greatness.

Crawford and Davis in "What ever happened to Baby Jane".  'nuff said. 

When the world revolved around true actors and actresses and not Kardashians nor johnny depps nor kate uptons nor anyone else posting "selfies" and starring in bullshit movies these days.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR-Lh1LzLPw]Boards, don't hit back. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 6, 2013)

_*"Hey, it was my treat!"*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRqyLzVecbM]The Cable Guy (1996) - kitchen scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2nKnuSAPQE]Demolition Man - Be well, be f**ked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2013)

From    "The Big Lebowski"

- I'm The Dude-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be7Og9Gc_KY]I am not Mr. Lebowski. You're Mr. Lebowski - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Aug 7, 2013)

Soylent Green is People!................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sp-VFBbjpE]IT'S PEOPLE! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61XUb28jkUI]Backdraft (3/11) Movie CLIP - Ronald's Parole Hearing (1991) HD - YouTube[/ame]

Donald Sutherland - Backdraft

Burn it all.

Great acting. I believed him.


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 8, 2013)

*"What I do have, are a very particular set of skills."*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

"Who could grow more than me?  Talk about massive potential for growth."

AND

"You can't go!  All the plants are going to die!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbVaisNPgh4]Stripes Breakup Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZluzt3H6tk]When Harry Met Sally - Restaurant Orgasm Scene - YouTube[/ame]

When Harry Met Sally-- "I'll have what she's having."


----------



## skye (Aug 9, 2013)

Ace Ventura Pet Detective: Yes Satan?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zagTlOh67Tk]Yes Satan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 9, 2013)

skye said:


> Ace Ventura Pet Detective: Yes Satan?
> 
> 
> Yes Satan - YouTube




LOL!! This movie was on last Saturday afternoon.. it's sooo funny! Lots of great and memorable lines in it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMpGhcbUu0A]Top Gun Movie Clip "Are You Going to Top Gun ?" - YouTube[/ame]


Top Gun- "Son, your ego is writing checks your body can't cash."


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Dyin' ain't much of a livin', boy-Outlaw Josey Wales*


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTcEBGpI_QQ]Freddy is coming for you original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxAX74gM8DY]Fugue for Tinhorns - YouTube[/ame]

It's not exactly lines in dialogue, but it's pretty good.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2MJPAWG-BC0]Dirty Harry - Clint Eastwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Meh6DIzHpgc]Evil Dead II - Swallow this! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## g5000 (Aug 14, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Dirty Harry - Clint Eastwood - YouTube



That is always the first thing that comes to my mind whenever anyone asks what my favorite movie line is.

I used to have that as my answering machine message.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2013)

g5000 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty Harry - Clint Eastwood - YouTube
> ...


one of the best lines ever!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuvdOusHMLA&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Royal Ugly Dudes | Bill and Ted | Classic Clips - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 15, 2013)

*"I'm not an animal, I am a human being!"*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn7bEVnFlds]I Am Not An Animal (Elephant Man) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HpL-5pqQZqI]Lethal Weapon (3/10) Movie CLIP - I'm Too Old For This Sh** (1987) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXZs3mjGlQU]Fried Green Tomatoes favourite scene1a - YouTube[/ame]

Let's face it girls, I'm older and I have more insurance.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/krb2OdQksMc]Funniest bit of 'life of brian' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YomgQMU-2fE&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Dead or Alive...you`re coming with me ¡¡¡¡¡.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 16, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iJMZDBEL8Tg]Fudge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ5ICXMC4xY]Frankly My Dear, I Don't Give a Damn - Gone with the Wind (6/6) Movie CLIP (1939) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 18, 2013)

I've always depended on the kindness of strangers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxGN29njs3Q]A Streetcare Named Desire - Kindness of Strangers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 18, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/OjzKiEs_pHI]James Cagney in White Heat - Top of the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 19, 2013)

g5000 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty Harry - Clint Eastwood - YouTube
> ...



Is it the "I gots to know." or the "Well, punk?" that you like?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


you really need to ask?
it (the scene ) has to be taken as a whole or it makes no sense..


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhUu6S2bxI&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]They're here (Scene from Poltergeist 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ikynTH9oJg8]Henry V - The Breach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff75ndu3ks0&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Ghostbusters - Aim for the flattop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 28, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9-tYZkJ2p54]Ghostbusters (6/8) Movie CLIP - This Man Has No Dick (1984) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2013)

Remember that insane lunatic of a woman from "Fatal Attraction"? throwing everything to him? the  pregnancy  and the kitchen sink  and blah blah  to him?

I am not going to be ignored Dan??........ Oh my Lordee! 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM64Y8ndyG4]Fatal Attraction (1987) - I won't be ignored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jMTT0LW0M_Y]Mr. DeMille, I'm Ready for My Close-Up - Sunset Blvd. (8/8) Movie CLIP (1950) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/01NO-0lASUw]elen ripley vs alien queen-get away from her - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 29, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UAxARJyaTEA]Time Enough at Last - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbsUsglHGbE]Welcome To My World, Bitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nnaeO6QSPI]Your suffering will be legendary, even in Hell. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SuMar (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVHJrz6Sk7U]Glengarry Glen Ross - You got the memory of a fuckin fly! - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Oddball (Sep 12, 2013)

Shut the fuck up, Donny!


----------



## SuMar (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_iorX_MAw]Gordon Gekko "Greed is Good" Full Speech *read the description* - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## SuMar (Sep 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf2cBWaK190]The film "Doubt" (HD) - '...in the pursuit of wrongdoing, one steps away from God.' w/ 3D option - YouTube[/ame]​

...in the pursuit of wrongdoing, one steps away from God...


----------



## Desperado (Sep 12, 2013)

Sundance - I can't swim


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IbStIb9XXw]Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 12, 2013)

One of the best movie scenes ---- But I love the line ----- "Wherever the people are as green as the money ---friend." And also "What-da-ya-talk?"
 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ9U4Cbb4wg]"Rock Island" The Music Man (opening scene) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm thirty years your senior.....I've had my back broke once and my hip twice. ... and on my worst day, I could beat the hell out of you


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 12, 2013)

"It was beauty that killed the beast." [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMA5Y1pwiY]King Kong ( 1933, colorized ), Part 18/18 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 12, 2013)

"Rosebud" [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZOzk7T93wE]Citizen Kane - Rosebud - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SuMar (Sep 13, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/i-6L_hT3QtQ]Planet of the Apes - YouTube[/ame]​

...get your stinkin' paws off me you damn dirty ape...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp_K8prLfso]I'm here to chew bubblegum... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 15, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gPfcim_p38w]Planet of the Apes ending - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey Stella.



" A Streetcar Named Desire"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fm-gGgOKw]hey stella - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

skye said:


> Hey Stella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay *skye*, now that you brought that up, maybe you can tell me why, in West Side Story, a guy is walking down the middle of Spanish Harlem screaming* "Maria" *and only 1 woman comes to the window?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzTGSKNjrp4]Ending of the 1958 version of The Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stella.
> ...





Je ne sais pas!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2013)

skye said:


> Je ne sais pas!


Maybe you should know?


You don't find it strange there is only 1 *Maria* in Spanish Harlem?


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Je ne sais pas!
> ...




It is rather strange....


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2013)

Handsome Brando in  "The Wild One"

- What've you got!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkdqCTcDkbc]The Wild One - What are you rebelling against? ('53) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2013)

Heartbreak Ridge - Gunny Highway coming to after being knocked out by an explosion and Stitch is checking on him.

"Just because we're holding hands doesn't mean we'll be taking warm showers together until the wee hours of the morning".


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2013)

Among  my  10 favorite movies ever    is  Ben-Hur.

"Your eyes are full of hate, 41! "  - from the galley scene.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cxf365YqWA]Ben Hur galley scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qvx7oXqiaMM]300 Scene: We will fight in the shade... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 28, 2013)

"You take the blonde, I'll get the one in the turban".


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2013)

Define Irony:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ygaj8eSls].[/ame]


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2013)

Son of a...that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 28, 2013)

Beware of the fat one who sweats a lot.

What about Kitty Collins?

She doesn't sweat so much.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 28, 2013)

Ned: Maybe you shouldn't dress like that.

Matty: This is a blouse and a skirt. I don't know what you're talking about.

*Ned: You shouldn't wear that body. * 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m-TVwQkJ8I]Kathleen Turner Smoking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/xOrgLj9lOwk]Monty Python-Holy Hand Grenade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2013)

*High Anxiety* 1977

"Victoria Brisbane: I'm sorry, please forgive me. I'm just SO close to my menstrual cycle that I could SCREAM."


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 1, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> "You take the blonde, I'll get the one in the turban".


One of My all time favorite movies.

*chuckling*


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w3CDTDAWjs]You can't take a guess for another two hours? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> You can't take a guess for another two hours? - YouTube


[ame=http://youtu.be/0A5t5_O8hdA]Don't call me Shirley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG5qe1_SqE0]FLATLINERS *not a good day to die* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Oct 1, 2013)

I like this because it is incredibility stupid.

&#8220;Love means never having to say you&#8217;re sorry.&#8221; Love Story


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4clhZZ6sdjk]Say Anything ? In Your Eyes ? Peter Gabriel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn_AkVKEHnA]greatest movie quotes - the exorcist - YouTube[/ame]


----------

